# Finally......MOOTS!



## Howard_c (Aug 29, 2010)

Every time I log on there's a prompt that requests I post a question or reply to contribute to this site.......franky, I don't know have enough knowledge and would rather read what you have to say. However, today I decided to make an exception.

Some history.........I rode through part of the 90's on a Klein Quantum Pro. At that time a "state of the art" machine. 

Fast forward 15 years and I get the itch to ride again. I start modestly with a 1997 Mondonico with 8 speed Campy Record Ergo. Nice ride on the Columbus SLX tubing. I find I still love to ride, but the frame is a little large.......So I buy a GT Series One Hydra-Formed Aluminum with 
Sram Rival. Fun bike and I enjoyed the Sram group. I rode that bike for awhile and decided I needed to see what all the fuss was about with the all the new Carbon stuff. Traded the GT on a Kona Zing Supreme Monocoque Carbon frame bike with Dura-Ace. I thought the search was over and I was quite content with the Kona.........and then the siren song of Titanium returned. My local LBS had a 56cm Moots Compact built up with Dura-Ace on his floor and we were able to make a deal. Here's a picture.

Howard


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

Very nice ride. Looks nice with the Zip 101s


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

Welcome... You'll love the heck out the ride!


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Great looking bike!


----------



## dditty (Jun 3, 2007)

Good stuff.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Great looking bike! The zipp101's look perfect on there!:thumbsup:


----------



## fastfeelsgood (Aug 26, 2011)

hi, i'm currently building a newly purchased moots compact sl (ebay). This is the first time im assembling a bike since my last bike was bought complete. The frame did not come with a bolt to tighten seatpost. what size of bolt is needed for this? or do i buy a seatpost clamp? What kind of headset is needed? i dont understand the size and also those threaded or nothread? thanks.


----------

